# Where To Start??



## want2be (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi There

I am wondering if anyone can help, we have our little son by ICIS in dec 05 and are now hoping to try again. Does anyone know if we would be able to access free treatment or not as we have had a previous one on the NHS, and does anyone know anything about egg sharing? We are so confused as where to start   .

Thanks
Kelsey x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi Kelsey Hun, Long time no chat  Hope your all OK 

Sorry can't help with the free treatment on the NHS but I have done egg share at the cromwell in Darlington if you want any info feel free to PM any questions and I'll help with what I can  Also I'm back at the clinic now so if you wanted me to pick you up an info pack including prices etc let me know and I'll get one for you while I am there 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Kelsey,

Hi there. Congrats again on your DS (I think we were on the trimesters together...?).

As for rules on funding it varies by PCT. North Herts won't fund us as we have a child. Other trusts are different so with luck you will get some money for a cycle. Maybe talk to your previous consultant...

Your clinic would be the best place to discuss egg sharing. I imagine with proven fertility (?!) they would be happy for you to donate again.

Come and join us on the main H4AM thread.

lol


Edna


----------

